# Yet another wedding plan change!



## Ronni (Sep 9, 2020)

Last weekend my firefighter son Corey, who lives in CA with his wife and 4 kids,  FaceTimed me, and wanted to talk to Ron and me together.  Hmmm...something was surely up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Basically he was calling to say that there was just no way he could contemplate missing my wedding, and that even if they need to watch from their car from the other side of the road or whatever, he'll do whatever but he and the fam wants to be here!

Of course I immediately started crying I was so touched, and that phone call led to Ron and I re-evaluating our plan.  We've never felt completely settled about marring without our kids and grands around, but with Covid and those concerns, and venues limiting guest counts, plus his daughter Krystal's baby due so close to our wedding date etc., we felt elopement with just the two of us was the most logical. Nonetheless we'd talked at some length about how we wish it could be different, because both of us were feeling a bit sad.  Family is just as important to Ron as it is to me.  And so Corey's call had us taking another look at our elopement plan, and realizing that we'd settled for something we didn't really want, and really acknowledging to ourselves that we wanted the family around.

We're still getting married 10/10 (just about a month away eeeeek!!!) but we're going to have it in our backyard if the weather is nice, or on our porch if the weather is bad, and inviting our kids and grandkids, and that's it.  Casual and laid back, mid-morning, we'll probably serve food, and maybe have a wedding dance, and maybe a mother/daughter dance..…still working out the details! My granddaughter Katie will sing, and my son Grayson will play guitar, various of the grands will be used as ring bearers, flower people, to take photos and videos, my 9 year old grandson will play piano. Ron will get to have his two youngest daughters be his best men, (though Krystal will have just had her baby so she may well be carrying the infant down the aisle with her lol!) and I can have my only daughter be my maid of honor.  We'll zoom the event so other of our friends and extended family can be a part of it if they want to be.  It will be random, and likely a bit crazy, and entirely untraditional, and probably won't go at all according to plan, but everyone will be together somehow, in person or virtually, and that makes us completely happy!


----------



## Keesha (Sep 9, 2020)

It’s just my opinion but I think a backyard wedding is the best idea yet. It’s your own home with your own family, doing it in your own style surrounded by the familiar. Having your loving family serenading you and wishing you the best? 
It doesn’t get any better !!! ♥


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 9, 2020)

Your plans sound great Ronni.  I always wished that  my daughter would have gotten married at home but she had other ideas which was fine. However it turns out I'm sure it will be very memorable and I'd love to see the photos when the time comes.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 9, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Your plans sound great Ronni.  I always wished that  my daughter would have gotten married at home but she had other ideas which was fine. However it turns out I'm sure it will be very memorable and I'd love to see the photos when the time comes.


Oh you know me Ruth!!  I photo document everything!  The only outside person who will be at the wedding will be our professional photographer. Plus the various family will be taking countless cellphone pics and videoing everything!  The entire event including all the bloopers will be fully documented!


----------



## Jules (Sep 9, 2020)

You’ll make this family event special.

The professional photographer does the filming for Zoom too?  A new business has been created from these covid times.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 9, 2020)

Jules said:


> You’ll make this family event special.
> 
> The professional photographer does the filming for Zoom too?  A new business has been created from these covid times.


No she won’t. I mean maybe she does generally I have no clue, but she’ll just shoot the still shots of the wedding. One of my kids, with a granddaughter as assistant, will run the zoom part of things.


----------



## 911 (Sep 10, 2020)

What, is this a wedding or a reality show?


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 10, 2020)

I hope you have a safe and happy wedding day.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 11, 2020)

911 said:


> What, is this a wedding or a reality show?


What?


----------



## 911 (Sep 11, 2020)

Ronni said:


> What?


I was just thinking about all the changes and the situations that had evolved in the past several months would have made a good reality series. You could have named it, "Keeping Up With Ronni" just like the Kardashians. Please understand that I am just teasing you.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 11, 2020)

911 said:


> I was just thinking about all the changes and the situations that had evolved in the past several months would have made a good reality series. You could have named it, "Keeping Up With Ronni" just like the Kardashians. Please understand that I am just teasing you.


Oh!!! Doh! 

Yup that went right over my head!!  I wasn’t upset or anything, just really confused!  Now it’s obvious!


----------



## 911 (Sep 11, 2020)

Ronni said:


> Oh!!! Doh!
> 
> Yup that went right over my head!!  I wasn’t upset or anything, just really confused! Now it’s obvious!


You missed out on a great opportunity.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 11, 2020)

LOL


----------



## Ronni (Sep 17, 2020)

Is it weird that I’m getting nervous?  

I am so amazed and thrilled that I’m getting married again, and I just can’t imagine life without Ron, and I’m excited and happy....but nervous too.

I never expected to be here at almost 70. It’s sort of a strange zone....starting a brand new chapter of my life at a time when most folks my age are burying spouses, moving to retirement communities, retiring with their spouse of 40 plus years, or otherwise moving sedately into their golden years settled and in a predictable routine.

It’s a strange zone.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 17, 2020)

Nothing to be nervous about Ronni. Your life will not change. If so, only barely. Just enjoy the day and have good time!


----------



## hellomimi (Sep 18, 2020)

I'm happy n excited for you n Ron, @Ronni. Not many of us are given a second shot at finding that kind of love you've found with Ron.

I'm hopeful yet I'm sure of what I want and hopefully, wiser now, not to commit the same mistakes I did. Knowing what I know now, it'll be bliss the second time around.


----------

